# What to do now on a Thursday night?



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Covid curfew and clock change threaten to call time on Spain's drive-in cinemas


Country’s oldest autocine is calling for exemption from 10pm rule so it can survive summer’s later sunsets




www.google.co.uk


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think the curfew will have to be lifted or at least moved back as the weather warms up In summer we rarely leave the house till after 10 pm, it's too damn hot! Don't really see the point of it anyway, apart from making things easier for the police.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

There's always Jay's Virtual Online Pub Quiz on a Thursday! Google it if not familiar, I do it every week with my family in the UK. Funny how pub quizes are really an alien concept to the Spanish.

I don't think that the curfew will be prolonged after the current state of emergency is lifted anyway (9th May).


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

It's funny how people seem to have accepted it. I dont know of anyone complaining. I think people actually liked the fact that in a way they had less choice about things. It's like the Spanish altered their whole timetable. They started to eat earlier, go to bed earlier etc


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Yer don't know yer born. Nowhere to go here at all except drink in a friends house illegaly.  

OH BTW UK.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't think that the curfew can last. Just as travel restrictions are quietly ignored by some, when it starts to get warmer combined with the lighter evenings more will take less notice. I imagine that the Govt will be pragmatic about it. 
Regarding the drive in, we don't go every week but it is a pleasant evening out and even in winter it's nicer than a cinema.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I would need to get out of bed to break the curfew if i was living there now. There is definitely a lot more going on there during the day than here in the UK but i don't have a problem with the restrictions if it stops infections.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Yer don't know yer born. Nowhere to go here at all except drink in a friends house illegaly.
> 
> OH BTW UK.


We've aLready lived it, right at the beginning. Seems to be a forgotten concept now 
OH, BTW SPAIN


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> We've aLready lived it, right at the beginning. Seems to be a forgotten concept now
> OH, BTW SPAIN


It's where we are now in the comunidad Valenciana.

Bars & restaurants are open... but only until 6pm. Non-essential shops close at 8pm, essential businesses are open normal hours. 

No visitors allowed in the home at all. Curfew 10pm. 

So we might be able to stay out until 10pm, but there's nowhere to go.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes, it's a strange situation here now. Pretty much everybody that I've spoken to is quite unsettled by it all, the appearance is of returning to normal but the pattern of life is out of kilter.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The curfew has been moved back to 11 pm in Andalucia and bars can stay open till 10.30. Haven't been out at night though, I've kind of got used to a nice cool beer late afternoon. Judging by how quiet the streets are in the evening it seems like not many others are bothering either.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

That's good, depending which film is being shown!! 
I've seen more people out during the evening when I've been out and hope that they'll support the bars and restaurants.


----------



## JJ_Gav (Feb 2, 2021)

I've switched to watching home TV on USTVNow or binging series on Netflix. Relying on outdoors entertainment since last year has brought more pain than it's worth.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> The curfew has been moved back to 11 pm in Andalucia and bars can stay open till 10.30. Haven't been out at night though, I've kind of got used to a nice cool beer late afternoon. Judging by how quiet the streets are in the evening it seems like not many others are bothering either.


We in the Valencia region are still stuck with a 10pm curfew and 6pm bar closure. Was in Benidorm last week at around 8pm and it was busy, lots of people walking along the front. Cant see why the bars cannot open later?
Weird as we have the lowest covid numbers in the country.
And now the clocks have been bumped, its going to be weird once summer comes if we can't go out.

The other issue for us is the difference in the amount we are spending. We now go out and have the meal of the day and arrange to meet friends who sit on other tables, but we now spend at least 3 or 4 times the amount, is the food. I don't think its fair we take up tables and don't eat.


----------

